# UWC 3D Shoot



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It getting closer cant wait. It going to be a great time. come out guys.


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm assuming if you go to google earth and put in the ... 565 east hidden hollow ct. bountiful utah it will bring you where this place is. That is a monster house there for sure. I'm assuming that parking is in the dead end culdisac and the course is east and south of there>?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

sounds awesome! Im putting it on the calendar!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Blanding_Boy said:


> I'm assuming if you go to google earth and put in the ... 565 east hidden hollow ct. bountiful utah it will bring you where this place is. That is a monster house there for sure. I'm assuming that parking is in the dead end culdisac and the course is east and south of there>?


That's the place. It's a little tricky to find - I've been up there 20 times and still get turned around. So I'll be posting exact directions later and we'll have signs out. The course is right in the oaks and maples where it's always shady and cool.

Would be good to see you there, Todd!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> It getting closer cant wait. It going to be a great time. come out guys.


You wanna go a buck an arrow again this year? If I remember right you walked away the winner last time and took home three dollars of MY money. I want redemption!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > It getting closer cant wait. It going to be a great time. come out guys.
> ...


im down again.I will make sure I have some cash. But Im sure I wont need it. :mrgreen: That if I can shoot the course if Tye and them don't have me working. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It this weekend guys and gals. come on out and have some fun.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Too bad our NSTRA Regional Field Trial is on the same day. Have fun guys, wish I could come.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I may come up to watch. It sounds like great fun, but I've just barely begun practicing with my bow for the first time in almost 2 decades. I'm the tin man.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Does this look like the correct area that the shoot is held http://mapq.st/M4s1PJ ? I am going to be there and hope the wife and kid will join.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yea looks pretty close.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Was planning on coming till the Boy Scouts decided I had to go camping with them the other direction Friday night... I'll do what I can to get down there, but no guarantees.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a few hours away. We've got an awesome course set up and all sorts of great raffle prizes and prize shoots. Taxidermy, bows, hunting gear etc.

See you all in the morning!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Shot the course with a 613 out of 720...not great, but soo much fun...What Tye didn't say on the flyer is bring an extra 40-50 bucks for the pop-up shoot, the fun shoots, and the long-range competition.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like i wont make it, my kids however are on there way


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks to all that come out.


----------

